# Interview in ... a coffee shop??? What the..?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive received a job interview tomorrow with a company that is in fact registered with DIFC but the interview is to take place in a coffee shop. Their registered offices are in Jumeirah Lakes Towers according to the DIFC page. 

Ive never before heard of something like this, at least not in the US. Then again, this is the part where people tell me "well, this isnt the US...". So whats the deal? Has anyone here ever heard of something like this? 

I get the feeling of a potential scam or weird situation.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's quite common to be honest, I'd never do it but I know a lot of people who have. It's usually easier for the interviewee to get to and find.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

You know that thing they say "go with your gut feeling"? My gut feeling tells me that if they dont have offices and want me to work from home, chances are they cannot afford a visa and salary for their employees. But ok, Ill still check it out. I think Im going to call the guy that I am supposed to be interviewing with and clear up some concerns.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've interviewed potential candidates in coffee shops...in Dubai. However, it was never implied that there was an office, etc. Candidates knew the score. My company doesn't have an office in Dubai yet and it was for a contracted position. (i.e. retainer plus performance contract...no other benefits) All of the employees outside of North America are contractors (including myself).

There are certainly negatives to this setup, but numerous pluses as well.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

First of all, Good Luck... hope you do well.
In the US, I have been on lunch (and even dinner) interviews. It saves time and cost and brings you into a usually neutral area in which to converse. Maybe the company here is taking it to the extreme. I am new here, but would think that if they are registered with DIFC then shouldn't be okay?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

what do you know about the company which the position is for ? Is it an international company expanding ? did they tell you should work from home ? what's the job ? I work for a well known international bank.....and I've had my first job interview in a bar.......

simply to meet the guy without running the risk of running into somebody I know in the banking area who could find out that I am about to leave my current place.....

so...there are many, many possiblities why everything is ok.....
on the other hand..it might not be....., hence my initial questions....

good luck anyway !


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Make sure they pay, and order a muffin as well!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Make sure they pay, and order a muffin as well!


But eat it with a knife and fork, show them your are civilized.... like George Costanza (Seinfeld).......lol


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

I've interviewed people in coffee shops before. Casual, sounding out, whether someone is interested in the job and company before making it too serious/official.

Also, bringing candidates in to your office sometimes signifies to those in the office that something is going on - particularly if you are replacing somebody or beefing up resources so that the company can take a new direction.

Go with it. But for the second meeting make sure its in their offices.

I work in property so nearly every meeting I have is in a coffee shop or restaurant - its normal.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've conducted both interviews and had meetings in coffee shops and hotel lobbys. Bit strange at first but becomes the norm. Has it's advantages such as easy to find, people are generally more on time, you can tie it in with other things in the area and if they are just weird or time wasting you can call a more abrupt end to things.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. 

As I said, the registered address for the company is in JLT somewhere, lol. I dont think they have a real office in DIFC. The position is for "Private Wealth Manager". Maybe they dont have enough clients yet to have an office? Who knows... 

They do have a website and such. Whatever the deal is, I will post after the experience and let you guys know. Maybe interviews do differ from field to field but Ive never conducted or attended one outside of the offices for the company in my field. Then again, Dubai is different so here's to new experiences.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

It wouldn't be unusual in less formal types of jobs. It often happens in Ireland or the UK particularly if the interviewer knows you or knows of your reputation.

It is often seen as a relaxed way of meeting and removes any stigma that may be felt if others in the office were to see you come in for an interview or is someone from your own business sees you entering someone elses building.

An interview over coffee can be explained away easily to an current employer...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I have interviewed candidates as well as been interviewed in coffee shops / bars / hotel lounges as well as offices... here in Dubai as well as outside of UAE.

What's the big deal if you know about the company you are being interviewed for ? If not, then it is you who needs to do some homework.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

"An interview over coffee can be explained away easily to an current employer"

exactly. in fact, i just had a "coffee" at moe.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would be very suspicious of a company that says they have an office in JLT, more likely to be the guys appartment in my opinion.


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Ive received a job interview tomorrow with a company that is in fact registered with DIFC but the interview is to take place in a coffee shop. Their registered offices are in Jumeirah Lakes Towers according to the DIFC page.
> 
> Ive never before heard of something like this, at least not in the US. Then again, this is the part where people tell me "well, this isnt the US...". So whats the deal? Has anyone here ever heard of something like this?
> 
> I get the feeling of a potential scam or weird situation.


I've definitely had the opportunity to interview in such manner for a mid-market private equity fund up in Boston, MA here in the U.S. It's a great way for them to see your personality/fit and preparedness. I had coffee and then we went to lunch - only stepped foot in the office for about 15-30 mins. It went so well that for a year they were actively pursuing me.

Your manners will go a long way during this interview. Make sure you dress professionally, bring multiple copies of your CV and/or cover letter if you applied with one, your business card, also carry a legal pad with you (if you have a leather bound book that has a legal pad in it that can also hold your CV and business cards then use that) it's clean, simple and convenient. Remember to have good, quality questions. One of my favorite is and I say this very casually (I'm sure you're interviewing individuals who are very intelligent, hard working and have strong attention to detail, so what is that x factor or special quality that you're team or you are really looking for?) then I let them speak and then I follow up by taking their response and spinning it in a way that shows them I have that quality.

Treat this like you would any other interview. Do not under prepare and do not get caught up in the informality of the format. The more prepared you are as if it was in the office, the better off you will be. Be sharp, clean cut and show up in pristine condition. Also remember to get their card at the end of the interview and follow up IMMEDIATELY with a thank you e-mail with a personal touch. Your goal during this interview should also be to try and connect with the person or group of people on at least 1 personal level. Some how include that into your thank you e-mail (i.e. if they mention they have a kids soccer/"futball" game tonight, then say I wish your kids the best tonight in their game etc... yada yada yada")

Good luck!

Also - let me know what type of experience you have. If it's anything that my future company does or the fact you may want to switch careers all together - we can always link up. I think you hang out with Adam quite a bit and I've been in touch with him and Laura for couple weeks. I will definitely be reaching out them once I arrive on the 15th at night.

*A quick side note: If your gut instinct is telling you something is wrong - then stay aware of that. Try to take in as many signals as possible. Your bodies instinct is generally correct so try and listen to what it's telling you. I'm not saying blow this off by any means - just remain aware and be very cognizant of what they're looking for and ask yourself internally why?*


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I would be very suspicious of a company that says they have an office in JLT, more likely to be the guys appartment in my opinion.


Huh? There are a lot of office buildings in JLT...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, we're moving to JLT in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Yeah, we're moving to JLT in the next 2 weeks.


You wouldn't happen to be interviewing any potential wealth managers in a coffee shop anytime soon, would you?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe my world is a little more formal and professional as I can`t imagine anyone ever interviewing me in Starbucks, Remember you are also interviewing him to find out if you actually want the job so i`d like to see what i`m buying into and not just have a Latte and a Muffin, albeit with free WiFi.


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

Perhaps it's a little different but I meet clients in Starbucks at Marina Walk 99% of the time. I rarely go to their apartment, I would never, ever meet them at my apartment, and I have an office at JBR - but a coffee shop is usually easier and more relaxed.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Please do let us know how the interview goes.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Had interview in coffee shop myself twice. First times for one of the hotel that is not complete on Shz Zayed Road, they conducted the interview in Axiam cafe. Second times for the exclusive club in DIFC and they call for interview in the coffee shop in DIFC. Bunch of my friends had done the same thing.

Re office space in JLT, the building just complete maybe, cos here we got the offer for the space as well at the very cheap price. Really like to move but tied with the current contract, or else we would be neighbour


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm surprised more companies aren't moving to JLT. We're moving from JAFZA and our rent is going from 220/sqft to 70/sqft with the added benefit of having a metro station on our doorstep.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys, thanks for all the responses. Seriously means a lot to have all the input. 

Interview went well I believe although I have a hard time getting too interested when most of the interview consists of how amazing the company is and less about what I can bring to the company or how my involvement will be of mutual benefit. I was reminded many times how lucky I would be to be employed there because they are so darned amazing... heh. Not really my cup of tea to be honest. 

We shall see what develops. Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Guys, thanks for all the responses. Seriously means a lot to have all the input.
> 
> Interview went well I believe although I have a hard time getting too interested when most of the interview consists of how amazing the company is and less about what I can bring to the company or how my involvement will be of mutual benefit. I was reminded many times how lucky I would be to be employed there because they are so darned amazing... heh. Not really my cup of tea to be honest.
> 
> We shall see what develops. Ill keep you all posted.


doesn't sound like a professionally conducted interview, but hey, we're in dubai...

i'd be cautious if i were you.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes a company that tries to oversell themselves is often trying to reel you into something you won't like.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds as if they are trying too hard to sell themselves - usually a sign of a commission based job. Or the guy just doesn't know how to interview. I once was interviewed by a woman who was so nervous she was visibly shaking, I ended up doing all the talking.


----------



## irishjojo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Woozer*



Nightshadow said:


> Guys, thanks for all the responses. Seriously means a lot to have all the input.
> 
> Interview went well I believe although I have a hard time getting too interested when most of the interview consists of how amazing the company is and less about what I can bring to the company or how my involvement will be of mutual benefit. I was reminded many times how lucky I would be to be employed there because they are so darned amazing... heh. Not really my cup of tea to be honest.
> 
> We shall see what develops. Ill keep you all posted.


I am moving to Dubai to start work with a financial services company. Everything was about me and what I wanted, where i see myself going, how difficult the work is because of how the industry is percieved here with just cause and I was brought over on an all expenses paid trip to see Dubai, how I liked it and to meet the staff. I think I would be weary 

My advice, do some more research online, look for companies who are ethical and provide holistic/organic approach to financial planning and their staff and customers. 

If you get a bad reputation by just being involved with someone that would be difficult to shake and a shame

Joanne


----------

